# DHEA and 2ww



## Mrs ABA (May 17, 2009)

Hi there

Have just had my DIUI so on the 2ww.  I've been taking DHEA to try to help given poor response to stims.  But should I be taking DHEA after the IUI?

Many thanks

A
x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi A,

Evidence for DHEA is still controversial. As far as I'm aware protocols using it have been for improvment in egg quality and are used up to EC. No need to take them in 2ww 

All the best  
Maz x


----------

